
Chipotle hit with federal subpoena over California norovirus outbreak - mdesq
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-chipotle-mexican-ecoli-idUSKBN0UK1RF20160106
======
kumarski
Electronic Cold Pasteurization would have been a preventative step in the
right direction.

